# keystone outback furnace



## lmc

Our Outback (sydney) fifth wheel has a carrier heating/air unit on the roof with a remote control thermostat inside.  No wall thermostat.  The air works, but no heat.  Any suggestions?  When we turn it on, nothing happens at all.  It doesn't even kick on. We've checked gas lines and the fuses.  Any help will be appreciated.  We are new to camping and the dealer was no help to us.  We're getting geared up for our first full year of camping, but would love to have some heat for this spring.


----------



## WVgirl

RE: keystone outback furnace

We have a 28 RSDS Outback. Our air conditioner did not work. We had heat but no air. We had to have the whole unit replaced. We found a carrier dealer in Ohio that talked with keystone for us to get permission to replace the unit. This was the first time we had ever tried to use the unit that we had no air.  Try calling Keystone directly. I am having alot of trouble with ours and I am in contact with them constantly. You may receive some help from them though if under warrenty.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: keystone outback furnace

Keystone.  I've been hearing quite a bit of negative feedback about Keystone RVs lately.  In the past they were considered to be pretty good.  Is this the next Forest River.  I hope not because there are getting to be fewer and fewer of the top 5th Wheel/TT RV  manufactures left.


----------



## lmc

RE: keystone outback furnace

Thanks for the reply.  I hope we have better luck than you did.


----------



## C Nash

Re: keystone outback furnace

Is it a gas unit on top?


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: keystone outback furnace

NO, must be a heat pump on roof.


----------



## C Nash

Re: keystone outback furnace

That's what I was thinking Ken but got confused when IMC talked about checking gas lines. Haven't been out looking at new lately and nothing suprises me anymore but a top gas unit had me wondering :laugh:


----------



## lmc

Re: keystone outback furnace

We dont' think there are gas lines to it either, but when we called the dealer they asked us about the gas lines.  The dealer went on to say that our carrier unit was like a house furnace only reversed   whatever that is suppose to mean.  All we know is that the air comes out of the vents in the ceiling and the heat is suppose to come out of the floor registers, but of course it doesn't since it doesn't work.  We found another dealer that sells outbacks so we are going to try to contact them in hopes of getting somewhere.  After several calls, our dealer (service dept) basically told us they don't usually work on those carrier units and had no clue.


----------



## LEN

Re: keystone outback furnace

Kinda a guess here but it sounds like you have ac/heat-pumps. So hit mode on the remote and it will switch between furnace/AC/heat-pump, when you get to heat pump leave it and set the temp at least 10 degrees above ambient temp. The roof unit should start blowing air almost immediately then in a couple minutes(seems like forever) the pump will start and heat will come out of the roof vents not the floor. Floor is for gas/propane furnace. The only other type I am aware of is heat strips and I don't know what the setting on the remote would be, but should give some indication and the heat would be from roof vents as well.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: keystone outback furnace

Heat pump ceiling units will NOT put heat out he floor vents.  The only trailer I have seen with heat pumps ALSO had a furnace just like every other trailer.


----------



## lmc

Re: keystone outback furnace

So why the floor vents?  That makes no sense to me.  I do know that our remote does not have a heat pump setting.  We have air cond./dry air/furnace settings.  We also have air emergency/furn.emergency buttons on the unit in the ceiling in case the remote is not working.  You are suppose to be able to hit which ever you need and it kicks on at a factory set temperature.  That does not produce results either.  The Keystone manual says nothing about heat strips or a heat pump nor does the individual furnace manual.  The keystone manual tells how to use the remote and the emerg. buttons and that is it!  It is very frustrating.  There is no other thermostat in the camper either.  Will keep trying to figure it out...thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## LEN

Re: keystone outback furnace

OK coming through clearer now. The units themself have buttons on them that are manual for the heat/cooling system and a remote, got it. The AC is in the ceiling and only cools, the furnace only comes through the floor vents. What you are telling us is you have an inoperative furnace. You have propane. Turn on the stove and let it run with a burner going for a while. This will purge the gas lines part way. Now turn the remote or the manual to furnace(you say there is no way to set the temp?) and the fan for the furnace should start blowing. If not start looking for breakers or fuses in the panels for a bad one. If it starts blowing then wait for a tell tail gas lighting sound(now on most furnaces with the ignitor will cycle three times trying to light then give up) if it does not light turn it off and try again(when I did mine the last time it took 7 times to purge the gas) If there is away to set the temp set it 10 degrees above ambient temp.
Keep coming we'll figure it out yet.

LEN


----------



## Guest

Re: keystone outback furnace

Well Len ur's does the same as mine ,, and i hope he will post us back ,, u i hope have it kinda figured out ,, i will sit back and watch ,, but i think u hit the nose on the head ,, i know i have the heatstrips in my overhead a/c unit's ,, good for slight cool spells ,, but not good to heat with    :laugh:


----------



## lmc

Re: keystone outback furnace

Thanks LEN!!  We will follow your lead and see if that gets it going.  It probably won't be until the weekend.  Hopefully we just were not letting the ignitor cycle through to start.  We would turn it on and nothing would happen so we would turn it back off.  We did have the oven on (the dealer had told us to do so to purge the line).  Should we do that or the burner or will it matter either way?  Checked the fuses, but will doublecheck to be sure.  Will keep you posted.  Thanks again.


----------



## Caten

Help! We have the exact same problem - Did trying all that get yours to work?


----------



## Kirk

Caten,

Tell us more about your furnace problem and we may be able to help.


----------



## Jenny85

Hello,  I know this post is old, but I have a similar problem with my 2006 Outback.  The furnace won't always ignite.    The thermostat seems to be working fine.  The gas is good.  I purged the lines and the tanks are good.  My furnace only lights intermittently.  It'll work for a little while, then shut off and not come back on for several hours...typically in the middle of the night.  I've checked out fuses, breakers, and power coming into the trailer and all are good.  I make sure all registers are clear and check the outside air supply.    Any ideas?


----------



## LEN

The furnace should have a control board. Reset all the plugins to that board. Also if you can take the thermostat off the wall and reset the wires to it also. Sounds like a loose connection that when cooling remakes contact.

LEN


----------



## H2H1

A heat pump in a RV is like a heat pump in your home. They work great if the temp is above 32 degrees. I know I have 2 in my house and when it gets really cold below freezing we relie on the gas fire place to put extra heat in the house


----------



## dholifield

How do I get pilot to light on heater unit to light on 2005 Keystone outback


----------



## C Nash

I answered this question on your other post but will give my 2 cents here in case you miss the other.  Turn on your stove eye, be sure to light it, to purge all air out of the lines.  Your furnace should be auto light when you turn it on at the thermostate.  Should hear a click at the furnace.  If it has been shut off for some time may take several times of cycling on and off to get it to light.  Another thought is the valve on the tank on?  Will the stove eye light?  Let us know what you find


----------

